# 7.6 Gallon Rimless



## posit (May 13, 2007)

This is my first planted tank, semi lowtech I guess. I am using the smallest aquaclear, 50watt heater, Satellite 20" 40 Watt CF, DIY CO2, ADA soil, and a few drops of Flourish a week. Ottos, cherries, and 3 Pseudomugil furcatus What do you think? It has been trimmed back since this photo.


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow that is stunning! I really like it. One thought, however, is that it might just be a little overgrown. If you trimmed the glosso slightly you might get a better view of the crypt on the left

Tom


----------



## lwooters (Apr 24, 2007)

gorgeous!!!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

SWEET!
X
X
X
X


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

Nice!! VERY nice!


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Amazing nano. I'd get rid of the Nymphaea lilly, though. It will very quickly outgrow the tank.


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

fantastic looking tank. Love seeing low maintenence tanks look so good.


----------



## J-Bass (Nov 26, 2006)

Awesome nano.roud:


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

looks great!! is that a huey hung tank?


----------



## posit (May 13, 2007)

I just trim the Nymphaea when the leaves hit the top. Thanks for all the comments!


----------

